

Beginning of AirBnB - kaltsturm

I just read airbnb was starting in 2007 while democratic party convention. Does anyone know how they advertised airbnb to the people? Thanks.
======
rifraff
i remember listening to it here once:

[http://youtu.be/6yPfxcqEXhE](http://youtu.be/6yPfxcqEXhE)

------
MCRed
Same way they have always done it- spammed craigslist.

~~~
kaltsturm
Ok got it, thank you for your quick answer. Didn't know, craigslist was used
for accommodations. What kind of accommodations were the convention
participants looking before airbnb? I would have suggested those people were
looking for hotels and thereby not searching on craigslist.

